# Product advice please.



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi I’m after some product advice please. I’ve been away from the detailing scene for quite a while and lost track of what products are on the market now. I’m that far behind I’ve only just discovered Sonax BSD this month!
I’ve got a Kestrel DAS6 (yes the original one) that I use now and again to maintain the cars in our family.

After watching Forensic Detailing video of Britemax Black Max I’ve decided to upgrade a few things. I’m going to get some Black Max to use on my daughters car.
I’ve always felt that the DAS6 was a bit lacking in power over curves so I’ve been looking at getting another machine. I fancy a forced drive machine. The two I’ve looked at are the In2detailing own brand and the Vertool one.

The in2detailing one has a soft start but does the Vertool version? Is the 1200w motor in the Vertool worth buying over the 900w motor in the In2detailing model?

The in2detailing model is £30 cheaper than the basic Vertool model, £159 vs £189 but for an extra £10 on the Vertool I can buy a kit with 2 polishes and 2 pads from CYC so I’m leaning towards the kit as I may fine cut my car when the weather improves.

Now on to polish questions:

I have some Menzerna polish under the stairs. 85RD, 106FA and PO 203. What is the shelf life on this it’s probably sat there for over 5 years? I also have some Poorboys, SSR1, SSR2 and SSR2.5 all unused I think. Didn’t want to buy any more polish but.
As I’ve been looking at Britemax Black Max for a quick fix I’ve also been looking at getting a bottle of Britemax Perfect Prep. Don’t know if I need this as I’ve got a bottle of Chemical Guys Vertua Bond 408, but as far as I know this doesn’t have any cut in it. I’ve been trying to find out more about Perfect Prep what are people’s thoughts on this?
(Just as a note I do my detailing outside so I'm weather dependant as far as I know the Poorboys polish can be used in the sun.)

While I’m still on about Britemax products any thoughts on Extreme Elements 2? Depending on which car I’m doing I normally glaze the seal with Jetseal or a Collinite wax. These will be topped with Sonax BSD at wash times. Will EE2 give me anything over my normal products? One of the cars is away for a while so I’m wondering if EE2 will offer better protection and durability or should I save £30

Pad questions:
I normally use CG Hex logic pads on the DAS6. I’m going to keep the DAS6 but with 4 inch pads on it for tight spots. I’ll get a couple of CG Hex logic 5.5 inch blue pads for use with the Black Max but I can’t seem to find the same pad in 4 inch.
Shall I just use my CG White polishing 4 inch pad or is there an alternative to the CG Blue pad in another brand?
Looking at Shinemate 4 inch Black Diamond Orange pad or Lake Country CCS 4 inch Green (now pink colour) pad.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Well this lot arrived today.



I didn't buy any Britemax products. Went down the Sonax route instead. Also bought Shimemate spot pads for my DAS6.
Purchased the Vertool Forced Drive over the In2detailing machine, with the Sonax Polishes.


----------

